# Is There a Tips-Tricks Guide for the R22?



## philherz (May 3, 2008)

I've had my HR21 for almost and year and found the HD-DVR-PLUS-Tips-Tricks.pdf to be an invaluable resource.

Is there a similar resource available for the R22?

thnx


----------



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

In many aspects the R22 is similar to the HR IRDs. It is in essence a HR22 with HD disabled in the firmware.
Most tricks should be similar.


----------



## biz56 (Apr 15, 2009)

Newbie here. Can anyone comment on the picture quality of sd programming from an R22 versus hd programming from an HR2x? downconverted for a sd set? In general, is there a noticable difference? I'd think that a downconverted hd feed would be superior.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

biz56 said:


> Newbie here. Can anyone comment on the picture quality of sd programming from an R22 versus hd programming from an HR2x? downconverted for a sd set? In general, is there a noticable difference? I'd think that a downconverted hd feed would be superior.


The downconverted HD feed will be significantly better in many cases, because many of the SD channels (particularly locals) are bandwidth-constrained. Of course, if you are in an area which used to get SD locals from 72.5 the R22 is downcoverting the HD locals feed anyway.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

biz56 said:


> Newbie here. Can anyone comment on the picture quality of sd programming from an R22 versus hd programming from an HR2x? downconverted for a sd set? In general, is there a noticable difference? I'd think that a downconverted hd feed would be superior.


The R22 does not downconvert anything at this time, except perhaps in some rare small markets that are MPEG4-HD ONLY (with no equivalent MPEG2 SD channels). All other channels received are MPEG2 SD only - HD versions don't even show up in the Guide.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Mertzen said:


> In many aspects the R22 is similar to the HR IRDs. It is in essence a HR22 with HD disabled in the firmware.
> Most tricks should be similar.


Minor correction: the R22 is an non HD DVR with a 320GB HDD the same HDD as the HR21.HR22 has a 500GB HDD.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

LameLefty said:


> The R22 does not downconvert anything at this time, except perhaps in some rare small markets that are MPEG4-HD ONLY (with no equivalent MPEG2 SD channels). All other channels received are MPEG2 SD only - HD versions don't even show up in the Guide.


You are correct. Unfortunately, I still believe the SD picture from an SD DVR (R15, R16) is of better quality than the identical picture from the R22 even though both units are receiving the identical digital stream from the 101 in MPEG2. I've had an R22-100 and an R22-200 and I haven't changed my mind.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

ThomasM said:


> You are correct. Unfortunately, I still believe the SD picture from an SD DVR (R15, R16) is of better quality than the identical picture from the R22 even though both units are receiving the identical digital stream from the 101 in MPEG2. I've had an R22-100 and an R22-200 and I haven't changed my mind.


I also have an R22-100 and R22-200 and an R15-100. I haven't noticed a change in PQ between the R22 and R15.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

biz56 said:


> Newbie here. Can anyone comment on the picture quality of sd programming from an R22 versus hd programming from an HR2x? downconverted for a sd set? In general, is there a noticable difference? I'd think that a downconverted hd feed would be superior.


It is and when a channel goes HD on DirecTV I have noticed that that channel is a "downrezzed" HD signal on my R22.Don't know if DirecTV is doing this or the programmer of the channel, but the MPEG2 SD channel is definitely a better looking picture(deeper colors,more definition).One example:The Travel Channel.:sure:

P.S. With the R22 you also don't have to pay the HD Access Fee.$10.00.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

xmguy said:


> I also have an R22-100 and R22-200 and an R15-100. I haven't noticed a change in PQ between the R22 and R15.


So far I have noticed a difference between my R15-500,my HR10-250 and my R22-100.The PQ on the R15-500 and HR10-250 I used to have were almost identical,where with my R22-100 hooked up with S-Video I needed to back down my Brightness levels 3 marks to make it a little darker to achieve the same PQ.:sunsmile:


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Jhon69 said:


> So far I have noticed a difference between my R15-500,my HR10-250 and my R22-100.The PQ on the R15-500 and HR10-250 I used to have were almost identical,where with my R22-100 hooked up with S-Video I needed to back down my Brightness levels 3 marks to make it a little darker to achieve the same PQ.:sunsmile:


I've had to crank up the "sharpness" control to make the pix watchable from the R22. It appears fuzzy/blurry compared to my R15-300's. The audio output from the R22 is lower than the R15 also and you need to crank up the TV volume.


----------

